# Wer mag dicke Frauen ?



## birdcase (2 März 2013)

*Wer mag auch dicke Frauen ? 

*


----------



## General (2 März 2013)

Was verstehst du unter dick?


----------



## dianelized20 (3 März 2013)

Manche finden ja schon Frauen wie Lauren Conrad zu dick, weil die nicht aussehen wie die dürren VS-Models 

Alles relativ, also schwierige Frage


----------



## pansox (3 März 2013)

Gib doch mal ein Beispiel, auf wie "dick" du stehst. Dann kann man sicher besser auf das "auch" in deiner Frage antworten ;-)


----------



## Max100 (3 März 2013)

birdcase schrieb:


> *Wer mag auch dicke Frauen ?
> 
> *




Dann zeig uns eine und wir sagen dir´s


----------



## Moonie (3 März 2013)

das kann man nicht pauschal sagen, und man kann nie steuern wie man fühlt.
ich sag nur "wo die liebe hinfällt"
ist man sich sympatisch und versteht sichs kann es irgendwann funken und du verliebst dich auch du vorher dachtest "das wird nie was".
bei mir wars damals eine eher mollige.
gefühle gehen nicht nach aussehen sondern nach dem herz


----------



## krawutz (3 März 2013)

Die Begriffe "mag", "auch" und "dicke" sind stark erklärungsbedürftig. "Frauen" ist relativ klar - obwohl ...


----------



## birdcase (3 März 2013)

*Ich meinte mehr mollig im Sinne von Weiblichkeit wie auch schon Rubens in seinen Bildern früh erkannte ! Habe als Beispiel mal die Maite Kelly genommen, die ich übrigens auch sehr hübsch finde.*


 :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (3 März 2013)

Also ein paar Kilo zuviel find ich eigentlich sehr sexy.
Aber bei Maite wär mir das schon zu viel. Zu dürr muss auch nicht sein. Find es z.B. nicht schön wenn man auf den Rippen Harfe spielen kann oder die Hüftknochen zu viel vorstehen.


----------



## Chamser81 (3 März 2013)

Lieber etwas mehr auf den Knochen wie zu wenig (z.B. Keira Knightley)!

Ich mag schon den prallen Frauentyp à la Barbara Schöneberger. 

Aber fette Frauen wie z.B. Cindy aus Marzahn sind dagegen überhaupt nicht mein Fall!


----------



## vdsbulli (3 März 2013)

Mollig villeicht, aber nicht dick.. wie zB schon birdcase schrieb..

Maite Kelly, und dazu kommt noch ihre Ausstrahlung... einfach süß die Frau


----------



## romanderl (4 März 2013)

mag keine mager models, aber zu mollig sollte es nciht sein...


----------



## comatron (4 März 2013)

Ich mag dicke Frauen nur, wenn sie ziemlich schlank sind. Oder direkt dürr, aber dafür etwas mollig.


----------



## ZOMBIE (7 Sep. 2013)

*Also ich mag es auch lieber etwas pfundiger. Maite Kelly ist für mich ein Musterbeispiel für die moderne Powerfrau.
Ich find sie äußerst sexy. Aber auch Kelly Osbourne (vorm Abnehmen) war knuffig.
Und dann wäre da noch eine gewisse Sarah Rensing von der 2010er Kurzzeit-Girlgroup Lavive.Auch sehr schön anzusehen...*:thumbup:


----------



## pk5 (17 Okt. 2013)

Also die Petra Kleinert hat doch etwas!:thumbup:
Maite ist OK


----------



## MarkyMark (17 Okt. 2013)

Bin mit einer mollig-weichen verheiratet, das paßt schon 

"dick" ist mir zu sehr im Klischee gedacht. Das sieht jeder anders.


----------



## DonEnrico (17 Okt. 2013)

Noch so ein kranker!


----------



## MarkyMark (17 Okt. 2013)

DonEnrico schrieb:


> Noch so ein kranker!



Hä? Wie bitte?


----------



## eis (17 Okt. 2013)

Also "dicke" Frauen gehen für mich überhaupt nicht und "dürre" aber auch nicht. Das liegt jedoch immer im Auge des Betrachters und ist somit subjektiv. Ich bin 1,88m groß und wiege 93kg und meine Frau ist 1,77m groß und wiegt 65kg. Das passt wie Arsch auf Eimer. Ein Spargeltarzan und eine Mollige oder ein etwas fülliger Herr und ein dünnes Model sehen bestimmt nicht so harmonisch aus wie zwei der gleichen Kategorie, also 2x normalgewichtig oder 2x extrem schlank oder eben 2x etwas molliger.


----------



## schorschsson (15 Dez. 2013)

Was heißt dick? Ist ein schwebender Begriff. Ich finde z.B. Petra Kleinert, so wie sie heute ist sehr attraktiv. Oder Christine Neubauer, bevor sie abgenommen hat war eine sehr attraktive Frau.


----------

